# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  Printer randomly rebooting when printing, can reproduce by using Jog on Y axis

## Horendus

Hey !

Iv had my CTC 3D printer for around 3 weeks now and have been loving it. However, it has now developed a fault.

*The printer is randomly rebooting or freezing during prints. usually the screen also shows bogus characters when this happens but usually its just a full reboot of the printer.* 

I have traced the problem back to the Y Axis. If I use the JOG mode and move the head up and down the Y axes after a few runs the axes shudders slightly (makes a slightly jerking noise and stutters) a few times and then the printer will crash and reboot if I continue to JOG the axes for a few more seconds. 

I have tried switching the Y axes Steppe modules with a extruder steppe modules however it has not made a difference. 

I have also visually checked the wiring and it seems fine. The Y axis cabling doesn't actually get moved around like the X axis cabling...thought that could be the cause. 

Im now at a loss, and I really want to get back to printing!  :Confused: 

Any suggestions guys??

----------


## Mjolinor

Stepper motors make a lot of electrical noise. If you move the wires form the front right to the back right it will probably cure it. Make sure they stay as far away as you can from anything else on the main board and the LCD.

----------


## Horendus

I just swapped the right extruder Steppe motor with the Y axis motor and it made zero difference. 

I will now try you suggestion Mjolinor! 

Thanks!




_UPDATE 1_
I just cut all the steppe motor cable ties and re cable tied them individually to move them away from each other

I  then went into JOG mode and ran Y axis up and down 2 times, it then  started to do the little stutters....follow by a lockup of the printer.  It then rebooted moments later.


_UPDATE 2_
I just re uploaded the latest firmware (sailfish) and ran the JOG test again. It still locked up the printer when moving the Y axis HOWEVER the LCD displayed an actual error.* PLATFORM FAILURE!

Anyone familiar with that error? I cant find anything on it....?
*

----------


## Horendus

*I have resolved the issue and am posting the fix to help anyone else who is dealing with this problem.*

The problem was my X axis steppe motor cable had developed a stress fracture somewhere along it due to the fact this cable is always flexing with the printer heads X axis movement.

I noticed this was the issue when I was in JOG mode and I brushed past the steppe motor cable by accident which caused the motor to slightly jerk!

I made up a new cable using thicker wire and the existing connectors and found the printer works perfectly again  :Smile: 


_I hope this information can be used to help anyone else with this issue as it would also apply to the many other 3D printers of this design._

----------

